# lost and dont know what to do



## pushedaway (May 29, 2010)

i feel so lost and depressed its like i have no reason to keep going my best and closest friend i have ever had who is also my wife of three years has left me i feel so hurt she is my entire world and now she is gone and i dont know if she will come back to me ever 

our relationship was never perfect but is there such a thing as a perfect one 

on the 26th i whent to her moms house to mow her 2.5 acres of grass and she was going to head to another town to get her hearing checked then said she was going to meat up with a friend to go out for dinner and that she wouldnt be out late because we had promised to help my sister move the following morning i was sitting at home about 8 that evening when she texted me and said she was going to go see her sister who was only about 10 mins from her current location so i said ok at about 10:30 that night i texted her asking if she was leaving soon and got no response an hour later i texted her again and then asked if she was getting my texts she then replied sorry i was talking and didnt say anything about comming home
at 1am i texted again asking where she was that we had to get up in the morning early sand that she had an hour drive to get home once agian no response so i called and got no answer so i called again and again finally she answered on the forth call and said she was sorry that she was helping her sister withe her night delivery company i asked what about helping my sister in the morning she said you can do it without me so i said i thought we were going shopping after to get stuff for our cookout on sunday she then said you can go do that by yourself to this was not the first time this has happened it has whent on and on for about 2 to 3 months she goes out with her friends and tells me she will be back around a certain time and never comes home then does not call or text to let me know she will be late we have had to break plans on a number of times because of this she gets mad at me when i call or text saying im trying to control her but thats not true im just concerned we live in a the country and have limited cell service when traveling to and from the places she goes and the roads have very little traffic that late at night so i worry when she does not make it home when she said she would be and does not answer her phone she rarely tells me who she is going to she or what she is going there for she just says im going to see a friend in this town but anyway after she answered the other night she got mad when i brought up that this was becomming a habit and said fine i dont want to be with you anymore
when she got home at 4 am i tried to talk to her to find out what the problem was she told me its noy working out said she wanted to be with a woman that she thinks she is gay andthat we cant be together anymore i said so you want me to leave and she said yes i knew she was bisexual and started to have concerns about this because her sister is gay and is always trying to get her to go to gay clubs and introduced her to all her gay friends she swears on her mothers life there is no one else she suffers from depression and always says she hates being where ever she is and wants to getout more but when she comes home she always says she did nt have any fun i dont know what to do i moved some of my stuff to my sisters house after i helped her move the next day when i was packing my clothes she sat there watching looking like she was going to cry but wouldnt say anything and wouldnt talk to me my sister said she talked to her on facebook last night and she said she just needs some space and time that she isnt saying its over im confused and hurt i dont know what to do


----------

